# First cycle :)



## coledeskin (May 6, 2015)

Alright I'm about to run my first cycle and I wanted to see if you guys have any advice on it or how to make it better
Weeks 1-4 d-Bol @ 50mg daily
Weeks 1-12 test e @250 mg (125 on Monday 125 on Thursday)
Weeks 1-8 deca @400mg/week

Should I run aromasin or anything on the cycle since d-Bol aromatizes quite a bit?
Also, how much should this cost? I don't wanna get ripped off


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 6, 2015)

Drop the deca on your first cycle. Also 8 weeks isn't nearly long enough for a deca run.  I would also tell u to drop the dbol and do just test but that's up to u

Up the test to 500 a week.


----------



## Beefcake (May 6, 2015)

^ What he said.  250 a week won't do shit.  Def 500-600 per week bro.


----------



## ColoradoJay (May 6, 2015)

2nd what Eckrated said about upping the Deca runtime if you choose to keep it.  13 weeks is a good duration.  Also, there is some evidence that Deca is best spaced every 5 days instead of every 7, due to its high rate of decay (check out the Steroidology write-up).  If you do that, still run for 13 weeks, though.


----------



## Beefcake (May 6, 2015)

Space every 5 days for deca?  Never heard of that.  I love deca and run it twice a week with test e.  Deca 12 weeks test 14.  It is a longer ester but 5 to 7 days apart, never heard that before.  I wouldn't trust steriodology.  IMO


----------



## ColoradoJay (May 6, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> Space every 5 days for deca?  Never heard of that.  I love deca and run it twice a week with test e.  Deca 12 weeks test 14.  It is a longer ester but 5 to 7 days apart, never heard that before.  I wouldn't trust steriodology.  IMO



Twice a week is great - the point I was trying to make (and made poorly) was that once a week is not frequent enough with Deca, and that it should be done once every 5 days at a minimum.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 6, 2015)

Any reference to steroidology is grounds for a permaban.


----------



## ColoradoJay (May 6, 2015)

Sorry, didn't realize there was bad blood there.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 6, 2015)

steroidology

Been scamming and pm reading since 2006.


----------



## coledeskin (May 6, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Drop the deca on your first cycle. Also 8 weeks isn't nearly long enough for a deca run.  I would also tell u to drop the dbol and do just test but that's up to u
> 
> Up the test to 500 a week.



Alright so I'll drop the deca, and I up the test to 500 mg per week. What should I expect for a cost? Also no one said anything about an ai or liver support


----------



## TriniJuice (May 6, 2015)

2g test 
LQ for liver support
And go with R2-D2 for a solid A.I.


----------



## Redrum1327 (May 6, 2015)

AI you can run adex .5 mgs 3 times a week and hcg 250ius twice a week , whats your PCT look like ? or you b and c guy ?


----------



## Gt500face (May 6, 2015)

These guys are all giving you solid advice. Drop the decca for your first cycle and up tour test dose to at least 500mg per week. Other than that the cycle looks solid except for the missing PCT. What are you running for PCT?


----------



## coledeskin (May 7, 2015)

For pct I want to run hcg at 500ius 3 times a week but I'm not sure if I can get any. Other than that I will run clomid @ 150mg per day for 2 weeks then taper down after that and see how I feel


----------



## curtisvill (May 9, 2015)

coledeskin said:


> For pct I want to run hcg at 500ius 3 times a week but I'm not sure if I can get any. Other than that I will run clomid @ 150mg per day for 2 weeks then taper down after that and see how I feel



Your PCT needs more work.  Clomid 50/50/25/25/12.5, Nolvadex 40/40/20/20/10.  I haven't used HCG so I am no help there.


----------



## CCCP (May 9, 2015)

Up the test ur doing lower doses than trt patients


----------



## bvs (May 9, 2015)

pretty much everything is wrong with that cycle
up the test to 500
drop the deca and dbol
use an AI from day 1
use hcg 250iu twice a week while on cycle
do a nolva and clomid pct


----------

